# Pax given you a 1star. You have given pax a 5star. Here is the solution.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

For Uber — Go to Earnings - hit earnings details - select trip- hit question mark(top right hand corner of app). then select trip issues and adjustments then hit issue with my rider then hit I want to change rating for my rider then slam the CT. A ONE STAR.

Brings a smile to your face.

Lot easier to change rating on Didi. Not that ratings matter a heck of a lot. The riders rating is not displayed. And, the only people who rate the drivers are the one’s with a gripe. The rating button on the Didi app to rate the driver is not readily apparent. So, even after excellent service the passenger will find it too time consuming to rate the driver. However, If they have a gripe, they will go out of their way to rate you.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Pax given you a 1star. You have given pax a 5star. Here is the solution:

Stop wasting your time on petty 'revenge', stop being bitter and invest your energy in what matters in life. *


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tda85 said:


> *Pax given you a 1star. You have given pax a 5star. Here is the solution:
> 
> Stop wasting your time on petty 'revenge', stop being bitter and invest your energy in what matters in life. *


It's not revenge my dear friend it is a reaction to having my intelligence insulted. But thank you for reaching out. Stick to your delusion of being a high earning Uber partner.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> It's not revenge my dear friend it is a reaction to having my intelligence insulted. But thank you for reaching out. Stick to your delusion of being a high earning Uber partner.


Intelligent minds don't react.

They respond through intellect.

Maybe you should listen to your own username.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tda85 said:


> Intelligent minds don't react.
> 
> They respond through intellect.
> 
> Maybe you should listen to your own username.


 As we all know, in the fast paced world of rideshare, we spend a great deal of time doing absolutely nothing. Please feel free to enlighten us with any new-age wisdom you wish to share.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> As we all know, in the fast paced world of rideshare, we spend a great deal of time doing absolutely nothing. Please feel free to enlighten us with any new-age wisdom you wish to share.


I just did.

If posting and moaning about what pax rate you is the best use of your spare time, looks like being open to advice isn't the worst idea for you.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tda85 said:


> I just did.
> 
> If posting and moaning about what pax rate you is the best use of your spare time, looks like being open to advice isn't the worst idea for you.


Reading and comprehending is obviously not your forte. My response was for drivers lamenting the ungratefulness ( is that the correct spelling?) of Pax's despite their best efforts. Would appreciate a OP on how to improve my earnings, and how to provide better customer service to "five dollar " executives.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Reading and comprehending is obviously not your forte. My response was for drivers lamenting the ungratefulness ( is that the correct spelling?) of Pax's despite their best efforts. Would appreciate a OP on how to improve my earnings, and how to provide better customer service to "five dollar " executives.


Your post was for nobody, because nobody has responded and nobodygivesaf about wasting time going back and somehow feeling better about themselves by changing someone else's rating to a 1*.

One day you'll grow beyond the emotional resilience of a 10 year old.

Goodbye.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> For Uber - Go to Earnings - hit earnings details - select trip- hit question mark(top right hand corner of app). then select trip issues and adjustments then hit issue with my rider then hit I want to change rating for my rider then slam the CT. A ONE STAR.
> 
> Brings a smile to your face.
> 
> Lot easier to change rating on Didi. Not that ratings matter a heck of a lot. The riders rating is not displayed. And, the only people who rate the drivers are the one's with a gripe. The rating button on the Didi app to rate the driver is not readily apparent. So, even after excellent service the passenger will find it too time consuming to rate the driver. However, If they have a gripe, they will go out of their way to rate you.


But how do you know who gave you a 1 star.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Icecool said:


> But how do you know who gave you a 1 star.


Mate you always have a rough idea. Go back and 1 star them all. The idea is not to play any of Uber's games.



Tda85 said:


> Your post was for nobody, because nobody has responded and nobodygivesaf about wasting time going back and somehow feeling better about themselves by changing someone else's rating to a 1*.
> 
> One day you'll grow beyond the emotional resilience of a 10 year old.
> 
> Goodbye.


Okay, so keep the secrets of your sycophantic high earning Uber partner career a secret. Don't give us the benefit of your experience. When Uner deactivate you as a result of someone's frivolous fantasy, come back and share with the forum your newly acquired " Enlightenment". But having said that, don't pee off in a huff. Having dissenting and colourful opinions livens up what would otherwise be a dull boring day. So, come on; fire up. Surely you can do much better.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Mate you always have a rough idea. Go back and 1 star them all. The idea is not to play any of Uber's games.
> 
> 
> Okay, so keep the secrets of your sycophantic high earning Uber partner career a secret. Don't give us the benefit of your experience. When Uner deactivate you as a result of someone's frivolous fantasy, come back and share with the forum your newly acquired " Enlightenment". But having said that, don't pee off in a huff. Having dissenting and colourful opinions livens up what would otherwise be a dull boring day. So, come on; fire up. Surely you can do much better.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Tda85 said:


> View attachment 426642


Sorry can't afford to pay for it. Only done two Uber job's and earned $ 10.08. Can you lend me the balance?
Zooey


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> As we all know, in the fast paced world of rideshare, we spend a great deal of time doing absolutely nothing. Please feel free to enlighten us with any new-age wisdom you wish to share.


Do you sit in the wrong places, are you not looking on the PAX app and see if you are sitting in a driver populated spot? personally I don't have much time to sit around, max wait I have had in the last month was 10 mins. Unless I go to the airport waiting lot, honestly they are a waste of time where you could be out getting 3, 4 or more jobs in the time you sit and wait for your turn in the cue.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey WhoGAF, thanks for the information.
Not sure if I will do it, but it is nice to know I can change rating if i want.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

I don’t have that option on my app. Once I texted support and they told me that is not an option. I’m sure I’m not the only one? 
99.9% get the automatic fiver but now and then you get a vengeful pax that knocks your rating and it’d be nice to have that option. 
On a side note, if I had the ratings of half my passengers I would be deactivated instantly...not exactly a fair system.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

AgentSmith said:


> I don't have that option on my app. Once I texted support and they told me that is not an option. I'm sure I'm not the only one?
> 99.9% get the automatic fiver but now and then you get a vengeful pax that knocks your rating and it'd be nice to have that option.
> On a side note, if I had the ratings of half my passengers I would be deactivated instantly...not exactly a fair system.


It is available on every app. You are not going through the process correctly. If a Dinosaur like me can find it, the rest of you shouldn't have any problems.



Moyzie01 said:


> Do you sit in the wrong places, are you not looking on the PAX app and see if you are sitting in a driver populated spot? personally I don't have much time to sit around, max wait I have had in the last month was 10 mins. Unless I go to the airport waiting lot, honestly they are a waste of time where you could be out getting 3, 4 or more jobs in the time you sit and wait for your turn in the cue.


Agree about Airport. If everyone works the same hours over the week, the Uber computer will generally try to equalise the hourly rate of pay. Compare notes with someone else and get back to us. There is no such thing as higher earning partners unless you sleep in the car.The hourly rate of pay over a period of time generally averages out to be the same for everyone. Also to answer your question about experience; done this shit (taxi) for over 35 years part time. Been full time Rideshare for ten months and done 2294 trips.


----------



## Slightly offensive (Jan 12, 2020)

AgentSmith said:


> I don't have that option on my app. Once I texted support and they told me that is not an option. I'm sure I'm not the only one?
> 99.9% get the automatic fiver but now and then you get a vengeful pax that knocks your rating and it'd be nice to have that option.
> On a side note, if I had the ratings of half my passengers I would be deactivated instantly...not exactly a fair system.


I don't have that option on my app either



WhogivesAF? said:


> It is available on every app. You are not going through the process correctly. If a Dinosaur like me can find it, the rest of you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> 
> Agree about Airport. If everyone works the same hours over the week, the Uber computer will generally try to equalise the hourly rate of pay. Compare notes with someone else and get back to us. There is no such thing as higher earning partners unless you sleep in the car.The hourly rate of pay over a period of time generally averages out to be the same for everyone. Also to answer your question about experience; done this shit (taxi) for over 35 years part time. Been full time Rideshare for ten months and done 2294 trips.


Went through the process you outlined and I don't have issue with my rider option.


----------

